# ADGA Nationals Pictures



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We got our pictures in the mail today and thought I'd share!

Recorded Grade ~ MLGH SQM Lucy







LaMancha ~ South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama







LaMancha ~ Mint*Leaf Fresh Off The Runway







Nigerian ~ Old Mountain Farm Xaria


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Riley, Wow your babies are so cute and what a nice udder we have here!!! Congrats and I love those pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls! Congrats!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Why do you live in Colorado? Wow they look fabulous!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you!

ArborGoats, we are just outside of Colorado Springs. Thank you


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:drool: :drool: I want one of each!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You must be tickled pink, and very proud.


----------

